# Still looking for gamers in S/E AZ



## Treebore (Oct 7, 2007)

Traveller, Mutants and Masterminds, GURPS, 3E, Castles and Crusades, HARP, etc...


----------



## Treebore (Oct 7, 2007)

Guess I should define my area. It is Tombstone, Douglas, Bisbee, Sunsites area. Sierra Vista, Benson, Wilcox, etc... are a little too far away. Tucson is an hour and a half away, just to the city border. Its two hours to the heart of Tucson. Or at least to the Costco on Grant Rd.


----------

